# Match Light....Spanish Style



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I had a fairly rough day today at work, so I needed to unwind. Just like most of you, my favorite way is to send some steel (or arrows) downrange. Since it was dark, I went to the basement and set up a match and grabbed the Spanish style target shooter. I really didn't think it was possible to light the match...the bands are extremely light and I use 5/16" steel with this frame. I had hit the match a couple of times, but didn't leave a single mark on it anywhere. I was happy that my focus was good and I was grouping well. Then it happened...that sound is unmistakable.

I did learn one thing...it doesn't take big speed to light one up. I haven't use a chronograph on this frame yet, but I doubt that it's much more than 160 feet/second. One of these days I'll set it up and check a few bands, then I'll let everyone know what kind of speed they have.

But for now...I'll just smiling ear to ear.

Thanks again to Gaspar and his father for all their help and teaching me how to shoot this style of target shooting.






Todd

p.s. forgive the attire....I was comfortable...not dressed for success...or company


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You know it's OK to snuff out the match with a follow up shot. Lol It adds a nice touch. Nice shooting Todd. You very well may be the first to do it with the Spanish shooter .


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

The thought did cross my mind for a second, but my reloading and routine with this frame is pretty slow....I don't think my insurance covers fire by slingshot. I always try it with my other frames, but haven't had much luck with the follow up.

I told Gaspar that I would keep trying this shot to see if it was possible, but I also told him I had my doubts. I figured if nothing else, it would be good practice. I'm not sure if I'll try the swinging or spinning light...pretty tough to aim....maybe some rainy day when I have to shoot in the basement again.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

awesome. 5/16!

so uh.......1/4" next time eh? or are you just gonna jump straight to .177? Maybe 20m?

You guys are insane!!!

Nice shooting man, I wish I was half as focused and dedicated as you match striking sorcerers.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Man, You were all like,

"What's that Match?", "You talkin' junk!?"

and the match was all "......" *awkwardly looking at his shoes*

Which was made even more awkward 'cause matches don't wear shoes.

And then you walked off all bada**, and suddenly spun around with a "I WILL STRIKE YOU!" :angry:

...next thing you know it's all flames and butt-hurt matches.

At least, that's how it played for me(I think there might be something wrong with my youtube :blink:, slingshot loving demonic possession possibly :devil: )


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

super shooting my friend..Like I said too treefork ~I can't see a match stick that far..I guess I will always be a great soda can killer..some one has to do it~AKAOldmiser


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

quarterinmynose said:


> awesome. 5/16!
> 
> so uh.......1/4" next time eh? or are you just gonna jump straight to .177? Maybe 20m?
> 
> ...


Thanks....I've heard these rumors of shooters setting off blanks with .177...so I guess that makes me just an apprentice....but, the insane part might not be too far off.



quarterinmynose said:


> Man, You were all like,
> 
> "What's that Match?", "You talkin' junk!?"
> 
> ...


nothing wrong your youtube...that's exactly like it was....it was talking smack. I told it...don't start nothin'...won't be nothing. Ended up being nothing but a flash in the pan...(or catch box in this case) :neener:



oldmiser said:


> super shooting my friend..Like I said too treefork ~I can't see a match stick that far..I guess I will always be a great soda can killer..some one has to do it~AKAOldmiser


Thank you, my friend. Try using a black or dark blue backstop. The matches really show up well against those colors. And who says you have to be any set distance....set them up so you can see them and fire away. A light is a light...it's all good.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, GW!!! Doing the job with that tiny ammo really requires a superb level of accuracy. You are forgiven about not wearing the bibs ... they are for maximum velocity, which was not called for here .... :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

What???? Real nice shot Todd! And with steal too. Real nice! It was nice seeing you smile


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow! That's got to feel good :woot:
Are you using all the sights and stuff that the Spaniards use?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

S.S. sLinGeR said:


> What???? Real nice shot Todd! And with steal too. Real nice! It was nice seeing you smile


Thanks Slinger....I have never had a light with anything other than steel. Lead would be too heavy for the bands on this frame.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

M.J said:


> Wow! That's got to feel good :woot:
> Are you using all the sights and stuff that the Spaniards use?


Every time I light a match, it feels great. The frame has all the bells and whistles. Hitting the match didn't surprise me, but the match actually lighting....shocked the hell out of me. I really didn't think a match could light with such light bands....now I have to prove to myself that it's repeatable.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

GrayWolf said:


> p.s. forgive the attire....I was comfortable...not dressed for success...or company


Great shooting!!

As I was watching this, I was wearing the Summer version of that outfit...lol. Gym shorts


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

LVO said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > p.s. forgive the attire....I was comfortable...not dressed for success...or company
> ...


Thanks LVO....as the temps get a little warmer I'll be doing the same. I have a couple of pair that are close to 20 years old...they're just about broke in.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent shooting Todd. I think you have opened a door too a lot of people who like to shoot the light weight bands-tubes that never thought they could light a match with such slow speeds.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A great shot, so cool GrayWolf :thumbsup:


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Wingshooter said:


> Excellent shooting Todd. I think you have opened a door too a lot of people who like to shoot the light weight bands-tubes that never thought they could light a match with such slow speeds.


Roger, that is exactly why I wanted to get a light. just to prove that it can be done. I'm not into the physics part of this sport and won't argue about what is supposed to happen or not happen. But now I know that a match can be lit with very light bands and small ammo. Can I do it again??? Who knows. I would love others to get out there and try it for themselves....it's a great feeling to get that light.

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Mr.Teh said:


> A great shot, so cool GrayWolf :thumbsup:


Thank you Mr. Teh.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go todd!  Fun seeing you surprised by the light.  Keep up the good shooting!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

C-O...thank you. It really was a surprise.

Todd


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

Shooting machine


----------



## LazarusLong (Dec 19, 2013)

Awesome!!! One shot- one light...


----------

